# Lateral acceleration sensor replacement (with pictures)



## shaneg

So I had to replace my lateral acceleration sensor as I was getting a warning light and vcds-lite showed the following errors:

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Clearing them didn't help as they'd return so I picked up a sensor on ebay for £50 and got around to fitting today, it's located to the left of the steering column so the lower dash panel needs to come off

The first step was removing the fuse cover by the drivers door. I removed all the torx screws and removed the side panel to give myself more room as I didn't know exactly where I'd be trying to get to but I don't think you need to actually remove the panel attached to the fusebox. View of side panel and cover removed:









For anyone else following this route I found the images in this thread really helpful and they don't necessitate removing the side panel:
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?136939-Audi-TT-Instrument-Cluster-Removal-Install

The lower dash is then connected with 2 clips on the left of the steering wheel and one on the right and as you pull away and down it should come loose (the left side needs a little more force I found). I then unplugged the connectors for the light controls and the ODBII port and removed the entire lower panel.

Connections for the lights and ODBII port just clip out:









The lateral acceleration sensor itself is to the left of the steering column in a brass clip. The Yaw sensor is the bigger one above it and the lateral acceleration sensor is below.

The brass clip is visible in this picture taken from low down on the right with the pedals visible for orientation (and yup those pedals are filthy and a new clutch cover is definitely needed!):









You can see the brass clip in this view from the left of the steering wheel behind a bracket:









Closeup of the sensor:









You need to unplug the connection, there's a clip on the side to push in then pull and it should come off (you'll need mildly good contortion skills to get a good angle!). unplugged:









At first I couldn't work out how to get the sensor out then but a quick look (okay maybe 5 minutes) and you can see the bracket is only clipped at the back so levering the bracket down with a screwdriver set it free!:









To replace just hold your new sensor in the correct position and push the clip back up and it should snap into place. Took me a few tries but it does go.

Then plug back in, refit the dash panel, side panel (if you removed it), snap the cover back on, realise you have a screw left over, undo the refitting until you find the location for missing screw, finally fit it all back together and that should be done.

I only have the unregistered VCDS so I cleared the faults and checked the measurements which seemed to be with acceptable parameters, took it for a spin and no light has returned. If it does then I'll get the registered VCDS to reset the values.

Also I intend to attempt fixing the current sensor by following the below german guides (google does a pretty good translation job) when i get some spare time and see if I can't return it to it's former glory:
http://www.passatplus.de/sonstiges/vw_golf_4/sensor/index.htm
http://bluevisions.de/projects/Golf_IV_ESP.html

That's enough for today, tomorrow a thermostat change!

Hope that helps someone in the future.


----------



## John-H

Nice one! I presume the sensor repair is just change of the chip.


----------



## shaneg

the repair seems to be just re-soldering the chip to the board, worth a try instead of throwing away the sensor. especially since the sensor is over 200 from audi. i thought 50 from ebay was worth a go though


----------



## Rosso TT

Was the esp light always on or only at times.
I get the same fault codes from time to time especially if i go for a spirited drive.
I take it you didn't calibrate the sensor, once i tried to re calibrate mine thinking that would fix the issue, but the parameters didn't change after doing it.


----------



## shaneg

my esp light was always on, i cleared the fault code but it would come back on after a short drive, hence my replacement. I didn't calibrate as i'm only using vcds-lite unregistered so all i can do is clear the codes.

it wasnt that expensive a replacement, £50 for the sensor and about an hour or two work (only two since I had no idea what i was doing). Audi quoted me £250 to replace so there's savings in DIY. Or you could try the fix in the links at the end of my first post and spend nowt!


----------



## John-H

That suggests the fault is just a dry joint. Even better as the exact chip seems hard to come by from the last post here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&p=2518772


----------



## Garvey2003

Hi, I know this is old but I have a strange one for you.

My ESP and Airbag has been on for months, anyway, MOT time need to resolve. checked fault codes and it seemed the G200 sensor was intermittent and the airbag light was resistance too high. bought a new clock spring which resolved the airbag light.
Bought a replacement G200 sensor from ebay, fitted and did the reset of the angle sensor.
turn left, turn right, drive forward, Vagcom reset code 060. now all seems great. this was done on a level surface.
here is the issue I'm left with.

Get in the car in the morning, strat up, ESP light on. parked on a level surface. drive to work around 15 miles duel road and stay on.
Park on a slight slop up. get in the car lunch time, the ESP goes off. drive around and stays off. park car back up and still off. Leave work and still off.
Arrive home and again still off. more than 3-4 hours parked at home the light will come back on.

I need to plug the Vagcom back tomorrow morning to see what error is being displayed but its strange one.

Any ideas, you think the calibration hasn't worked correctly, the bracket has moved a few degrees out?

Any help would be great, MOT thursday and would love to get this resolved.

thanks
Paul


----------



## John-H

Hi,

If you are sure the parked angle influence of the fault is repeatable then I'd start with a re-calibration. You can read back the measured angle to confirm if I remember correctly.

ESP fault can also be caused by a faulty MAF so you could have another intermittent influence confusing the issue.


----------



## StuartDB

there are two sensors one is lateral and the other is longitudinal did you definitely change the correct one?


----------



## advacc1963

Hi, 
Defective G200 and/or G202 sensors: could it have an effect on performance of my TT? I have huge power loss, feels like no boost, was told it to be these 2 sensores that 'limp' the computor. Is it possible?


----------



## droopsnoot

Do you get any codes? As far as I know, if either sensor has a problem, it will throw a code. I believe it will put the ESP light on as well. I've got a problem with my yaw sensor at the moment, and that limits power while it tries to sort the problem out, but it's very noticeable as it's also trying to brake.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Recently had the longitudinal sensor replaced. ESP & ABS alarms intermittent, but eventually permanent, MOT was due so had it replaced. No performance issues other than rear wheel "locking" on tight reversing.
Trouble codes:
01279 - Longitudinal acceleration sensor Electrical malfunction in circuit static
Hoggy.


----------



## silkman

To finish the repair in an OEM style theres a 3M potting compound, 90grams for about 15-20. It comes in bigger sizes so make sure to get the smallest one.

3M Scotchcast - Electrical Insulating Resin 40, sorry couldnt find part number. You remove the metal separator in the baggy, mix it well and pour it SLOWLY * *WARNING *it can create huge mess ** :lol: 









Quick video of mine finally breaking free the internal board, chip didn't come unglued however.


----------



## StuartDB

advacc1963 said:


> Hi,
> Defective G200 and/or G202 sensors: could it have an effect on performance of my TT? I have huge power loss, feels like no boost, was told it to be these 2 sensores that 'limp' the computor. Is it possible?


the only thing that I had when both codes appeared were wheels spinning.


----------



## John-H

This might be of use:
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=3146097


----------

